# probleme Powerbook 180c



## Superparati (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai un powerbook 180c sous le système 7.1
j'ai voulu installer le système 7.5.3 (vous le savez tous 17 disquettes, j'ai vue plein de topic sur le système 7 mais aucun ne résoud mon problème)
j'ai mis les 17 disquettes sur le dd du Powerbook,je clic sur la prmiere disquette, je choisi installation personnalisé et choisi 
je clic après sur installer et au bout de 20 seconds, l'installation plante( il y a eu certainement des choses qui se sont installés).
Donc je force à quitter et redémarre et par surprise le dossier système est apriori corrompu et ainsi je vois une jolie disquette avec un point d'interrogation au démarrage (?) et le problème est là c'est que maintenant je n'arrive plus à démarrer sur mon système de départ, biensur j'ai une disquette "disk tools" qui m'a permit de démarrer sur le système 7.5.
Je n'arrive pas à revenir sur mon ancien dossier système, comment faire?????
J'ai des applications qui n'on plus leur disquettes d'installation car le portable m'a été donner
Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Mai 2005)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un powerbook 180c sous le système 7.1
> j'ai voulu installer le système 7.5.3 (vous le savez tous 17 disquettes, j'ai vue plein de topic sur le système 7 mais aucun ne résoud mon problème)
> j'ai mis les 17 disquettes sur le dd du Powerbook,je clic sur la prmiere disquette, je choisi installation personnalisé et choisi
> je clic après sur installer et au bout de 20 seconds, l'installation plante( il y a eu certainement des choses qui se sont installés).
> ...



Bonjour

Ton disque dur est en une seule partition ou deux?

Si une partition, disquettes obligatoires.
Pour pouvoir installer 2 systèmes sur la même partition il faut oter la valise système (de mémoire) du dossier système et alors l'icône de ce dossier perd le petit mac (incrusté dans le dossier) et c'est un dossier comme les autres donc on peut installer un nouveau système sur cette partition a condition de le faire avec les disquettes ou un autre volume.

Ensuite on récupère dans l'ancien système les extensions ou autres que l'on veut garder que l'on copie dans le nouveau.

C'est ce que tu voulais savoir ???

@+


----------



## Superparati (30 Mai 2005)

et bien je n'ai qu'une partition et j'aimerai que mon powerbook redeviene comme avant c'est a dire avec le système 7.1 car j'ai entendu dire que c'était le plus stable
alors comment faire pour revenir à l'ancien dossier système
car j'ai pensé à tt formater mais j'ai plein de donner qui seront effaçés


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Mai 2005)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> et bien je n'ai qu'une partition et j'aimerai que mon powerbook redeviene comme avant c'est a dire avec le système 7.1 car j'ai entendu dire que c'était le plus stable
> alors comment faire pour revenir à l'ancien dossier système
> car j'ai pensé à tt formater mais j'ai plein de donner qui seront effaçés



Bonjour

Si tu as une disquette de démarrage, donc sur cette dernière tu as un système minimum.
Tu demarre sur cette disquette.

Le dossier système du disque dur tu ote la valise système pour le rendre inactif.
Tu copie le dossier système minimum de la disquette sur le disque dur (Glisser-Déposer).
Tu redémarre sur le disque dur.
Tu rajoute les dossiers manquants du système inactif dans ce nouveau système pour avoir un dossier système plus complet (tester pour savoir si pas de dossiers vérolés).

Avec le système de la disquette déjà tu peut normalement sauvegarder les données les plus importantes de ton disque dur.

@+


----------



## Superparati (30 Mai 2005)

et en effet la disquette système est sous Os 7.5.3 en anglais et je prefererai l'avoir en français!!
j'ai déja copié la valise à la place de l'autre mais au chargement  du Finder sa a planté


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Mai 2005)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> et en effet la disquette système est sous Os 7.5.3 en anglais et je prefererai l'avoir en français!!
> j'ai déja copié la valise à la place de l'autre mais au chargement  du Finder sa a planté



Bonjour

C'est pas un changemant de valise système qu'il faut faire, un système Francais avec une valise système anglaise ça m'etonnerais que ça fasse bon ménage.

Avec la disquette de démarrage tu fait une sauvegarde de tes fichiers importants pour être sur de ne rien perdre.
Il faut que tu cherche un fichier enabler (un nom comme ça qui est spécifique à chaque type d'ordinateur et le rajouter au système qui lui est commun à tous les modèles).
Après tu fait la mise à jour de ton système en le remplaçant complètement.

Une question, si ta disquette de démarrage et en version anglaise tes 17 disquettes sont alors dans la même langue.

Normalement Apple sur un de ces sites offre les anciens systèmes, il suffit de le télécharger et de faire la mise à jour.

Je ne sait plus le nom du site, n'utilisant plus ce système j'ai pas gardé mais si tu fait une recherche tu va trouver.

@+


----------



## Superparati (30 Mai 2005)

merci pour vos réponse mais les 17 disquettes viennent du site apple lui même et c'est hélas en anglais
Le fichier enaber je l'ai deja c'est le 131 exactement  
ensuite le fichier que j'ai ne rentre même pas dans une disquette puisqu'il font plus de 6 Mo c'est micosoft office 4.2  et je n'ai plus les disquettes original sinon le reste j'ai tous


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Mai 2005)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponse mais les 17 disquettes viennent du site apple lui même et c'est hélas en anglais
> Le fichier enaber je l'ai deja c'est le 131 exactement
> ensuite le fichier que j'ai ne rentre même pas dans une disquette puisqu'il font plus de 6 Mo c'est micosoft office 4.2  et je n'ai plus les disquettes original sinon le reste j'ai tous



Bonjour

Il me semble qu'il existait un programme de compression qui permet de découper un gros programme pour le charger sur plusieurs disquettes et qui lors de la décompression demande les disquettes dans le bon ordre.
Il me semble que Compact Pro le fait (pas utilisé depuis longtemps) donc à chercher sur le Net.

Donc ceci n'est pas un problème.

Ce qu'il faudrais c'est trouver quelqu'un (du coté de chez toi) qui a un ordinateur avec ce système et faire une copie de son dossier système sur une disquette.

Ca marche très bien, je l'ai fait souvent.

PS: Surtout sauvegarde le dossier préférences, car si tu n'as pas le N° de série d'un logiciel il a de forte chance d'être enregistré dans le fichier préférence.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour

C'est pas la version Française du système 7.5 sur ce site ?

http://mirror.apple.com/Mirrors/Apple_Software_Updates/French/Macintosh/System/Full_Installs/

Voir:
http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=180.html

@+


----------



## Superparati (30 Mai 2005)

il me semble que si mais c'est avec ces dossier d'installation que sa a bugé???


le problème c'est qu'il n'y a personne près de chez moi qui utilise des vieu mac,j'ai un ami si mais il ne sait plus ou sont ces disquettes alors....
 
Et vous, ceslinstinct, auriez vous un vieux dossier sytème 7.1??? ou alors connaissez-vous quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider
 Merci en tout cas, pour vos réponse


----------



## ceslinstinct (31 Mai 2005)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que si mais c'est avec ces dossier d'installation que sa a bugé???
> 
> 
> le problème c'est qu'il n'y a personne près de chez moi qui utilise des vieu mac,j'ai un ami si mais il ne sait plus ou sont ces disquettes alors....
> ...



Bonjour.

Faire une recherche sur le net de collectionneurs de vieux Mac, ils sauront t'expliquer mieux que moi comment le faire revivre.

Je n'ai plus mon PowerBook et les disquettes, donc impossible de t'aider.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## Langellier (31 Mai 2005)

Superparati a dit:
			
		

> auriez vous un vieux dossier sytème 7.1??? ou alors connaissez-vous quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider


Bonjour

.Voici un système 7.1 minimal à télécharger (avec explications) :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic71.htm
Qui tient sur une disquette.


----------



## Alumineux (31 Mai 2005)

Bravo Langellier pour votre site   
Une vraie mine d'or pour tous ceux qui cherchent des infos et des trucs pour faire cohabiter anciens et nouveaux systèmes.


----------



## Superparati (31 Mai 2005)

il ne veut pas booter dessus?? pourquoi??
j'ai bien mis le system Enabler 131 et rien a faire


----------



## Superparati (31 Mai 2005)

bon j'ai fait un mix entre le lien que tu m'as donner et une disquette tools que j'avais sous le systeme 7.5.3
j'ai remplacé le système 7.5... par le 7.1 du lien et ensuite j'ai remplacer mon system par celui qui marchait et maintenant il redémarre sans disquette 
mais il a quand mm un probleme deja lorsque je lui demande de redémarrer il ne veut pas rien ne se passe de mm pour éteindre 
ensuite je force pour qu'il s'éteingne et lorsque je redémarre au niveau du finder j'ai la montre qui tourne sans arret et donc le powerbook est bloqué???
pourquoi??? 

aprioris c'est ram doubler qui le fait bugger.Je vais le désinstaller puis le réinstaller


----------



## Alumineux (31 Mai 2005)

Ici le lien pour télécharger les 5 disquettes servant à l'installation complète du système 7.1 français: 2 disquettes d'installation, 1 disquette Utilitaires 1, 1 disquette Imprimantes et 1 disquette Polices. L'utilitaire DiscCopy 6.3.3 est avec.
Commencer, bien évidemment par la disquette Install_1.
Bonne chance


----------



## Superparati (31 Mai 2005)

merci pour le lien!!
ce qui plantait était en effet ram doubler que j'ai réinstallé


----------



## Superparati (3 Juin 2005)

maintenant stuffit ne marche plus et ni compact pro bizzard??
et la commande éteindre et redémarrer non plus pour quoi???


----------



## Superparati (9 Juin 2005)

rr
que des probleème
maintenant c'est la carte mère qui a laché!! je suis degoutter
comment je pourrai faire pour la réparer, la changer mais oùù???
c'est la carte sur laquelle il y a toutes les autres cartes
de l'aide!!!


----------



## Superparati (12 Juin 2005)

bouuu personne pour m'aider???


----------



## Superparati (4 Avril 2006)

je me relance à loa conquete d'une carte mère provenant d'un PowerBook 180c d'occase!!
pourriez-vous m'inder des sites ou je pourrais en trouver chez mircrocasse il n'y a pas de carte mere pB 180c


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai une cliente qui a un 180 cassé (écran et charnière) mais qui fonctionne encore. Je viens de l'appeler pour savoir si elle s'en déferait, elle va voir ça ce soir avec son mari, et me rappelle demain pour me faire savoir à quelles conditions elle le céderait. Je te tiens au courant dès que j'ai l'info.


----------



## Superparati (4 Avril 2006)

a merci beaucoup! beaucoup!  une lueure d'espoir!
mais il faut faire attention c'est un PowerBook 180"c" c'est à dire écran couleur (256)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Ben, il y a eu sur le leur ajout de pas mal de choses, dont une carte vidéo, donc, la carte mère doit être identique, puisque la carte vidéo est séparée. Celà dit, c'est peut-être un 180c, je ne sais pas. Je lui demanderais.

EDIT : je viens de vérifier sur MacTracker, d'origine, il n'y a pas de carte graphique. La seule différence semble être l'écran. De toute façon, la carte graphique additionnelle doit pouvoir gérer ton écran couleur.


----------



## Superparati (4 Avril 2006)

ok merci
oui je crois que la carte fille est différente entre le 180 et le 180c mais la carte mère est identique, mais pas sur


----------



## Superparati (5 Avril 2006)

alors dit-moi tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Elle ne m'a pas encore appelé. Je l'appelle et te tiens au courant.

Bon, vu le tour que prend l'affaire, je ferme ici, et nous continuons par MP.


----------

